# Dedicated miter sled



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

I was trolling the Fine Woodworking website last night and came across this video series and was wondering if anyone has made the sled that is featured.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/building-picture-frames-video-preview/

I'm not sure if you can see the video unless you are a member of the website, but I'd be interested in people's thoughts on this sled. It looks interesting and practical if you are making a lot of mitered frames, but is it any better than what most of us probably use?

Thanks


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I have a much more basic miter sled. I have to admit, this one looks really cool though.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

It certainly seems a very accurate sled if made properly.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I made one similar to that only mine is done with a wooden fence. It's a great sled to have once it's made. The time to make one well is significant but using it is really fast.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

One of these is on my to do list for sure.
I'll keep it simple though. They definitely make miter cuts easier and more accurate.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

What really caught my eye was the way they made the sliding stop. I'm not sure if I would ever need such an elaborate jig for miter cuts, but it might be fun to make it all the same.


----------



## JCantin (Jan 21, 2009)

I made one of these from the plan. If you make sure everything is flat and square and check that your blade is square to the miter slots when using it, it works great. The sliding stop ensures opposing pieces are the same length and the clamps prevent the workpiece from being drawn in toward the blade during the cut.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks J.


----------



## boyd8 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi Betsy, I watched the video and think it is a great jig, my bench here in Alaska is almost done and it is the first new jig I am making.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

That's terrific Russ. Hope you had a great time in Thailand!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Great jig he has here, i use my Incra though I seem to have really good results from that.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I could never get the perfect 45 off on mine so I gave in and bought an INCRA for $60. It is well worth the money.


----------

